# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  هنئة بقدوم عيد الفطر

## GSM-AYA

*يسر أسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  تهنئة الأعضاء الكرام بمناسبة*   *" عيد الفطر السعيد "*  *أملين لكم السعادة والفرح والصحة على الدوام* *تمر الأيام والليالي سراعا وهاهي أجمل اللحظات قد مضت بمضي شهر الخير* *أملين أن تعود علينا ليالي رمضان عاما بعد عاما ونحن في صحة وسعادة* *العيد له طعم خاص *  * ومذاق لا يشبه مذاق عندما يكون مع أحبابنا* *تتصافح القلوب قبل تصافح الأيادي ونتلهف شوقا إلى أحبابنا*   *وبرغم أننا لم نراكم  إلا أنا رسمنا لكم صور في *  *فهنيئا لكم العيد وطيب الله أيامكم وأسعدكم وحقق أمانيكم.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *لكم منا باقات من الورد*

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

=========================

----------


## bouhelal

*عيد الفطر السعيد    * *لكم منا باقات من الورد*

----------


## kojyy

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## karimovic44

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## محمد السيد

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*كل عام والجميع بخير*

----------

